# Zimbabwa and the dentist from minnesota



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Africa should be ashamed how the dentist has been treated and should come down hard on the country of Zimbabwe. that cost this dentist a lot of his own hard earned money and he has nothing to show for it except now he can just go to that country and is only allowed to take pictures in that country. that`s bullcrap he deserves that lion back ,money and an apology from this backward country. what all sportsmen in America should do now is avoid going to zimbabwa to hunt or sight see. and our legislator people should take all funds away from this country of Zimbabwe until the dentist gets these three things back for restitution. so we need to all stay together on this issue and ban Zimbabwe plus talk to your legistators about it too.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree with your sentiments, and wish something could be done. It just ain't gonna happen. 

Africa should be ashamed, you say. Yep, should be, but I'd wager that 99.9% of African residents have never even heard of this incident. Even if they all did, it would be well down on their list of things to worry about. Most would probably be more worried about wars, terrorist, drought, famine, Ebola, Malaria, extreme poverty, government confiscations of privately held land, and on, and on. 

Best I can tell, Zimbabwe is ruled by an iron-fisted dictator. I don't believe that any of the other African nations have any influence over him whatsoever. 

I have hunted the nation of South Africa 3 times, so far. I have stood on the bank of the Limpopo river and looked at Zimbabwe less than 100 yards away. It seems to me, that from being in that area, and talking to the residents, their major concern is the illegal immigrants coming into the RSA from Zimbabwe. 

Truth be told, it wouldn't surprise me in the least that there may be some hunting outfitters in RSA that see this whole debacle as a plus because some hunters will now probably book in RSA rather than Zimbabwe. That's a good thing. 

For what it's worth, Zimbabwe will not be in my travel plans. But, you can rest assured, it will be for many others. Some, no doubt, wanting to show support for Zimbabwe, and their actions. These would be the tree hugger groups. 

I really hate what happened to Dr. Palmer, and for the trials he has (and will continue to be) put thru. I'm sure that the Dr. is as aware, as most of us are, that when you travel to a country such as that, you are at the mercy of the locals. The rest of the world is not governed by the same standards to which we have become accustomed. More's the pity. 

Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks for what you have told us about the country of Zimbabwe , I did not know it was under a dictator`s rule. now I know I will never go to that country,but I just yet may go to a friendly country in Africa to hunt I have a African hunt on my bucket list any recommendations ? just would be plains game animals with a rifle,even though I am a big archer, I have been told its a lot more fun riding around and looking for game.plus I am also a fan of reloading my own ammo ,I was lucky to be taught by a federal cartridge enginer-machinist dear friend who just loved big guns too.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

As mentioned, I've made 3 trips, so far. 

The first two were to the Limpopo province. The first was maybe 5 miles from the Zim border. The second property was on the river that is the border. The third was in the Northwest Province. All three were completely different trips in several ways. 

The fun part of planning a trip is deciding what critters you'd like to take. Some, such as the Blue Wildebeest, hold no interest for me. Others, such as the Black Wildebeest, were very high on my list. Beauty is in the eye of the bowholder, I guess. It's important to decide which species you want to hunt, because not all species are available in all places. That's the reason our third trip was to a different province. This third trip has the added complication of being joined by my nephew, who wanted some of the species we had taken in the Limpopo. Lots of researching -- lots of fun. 

The hard part is picking an outfitter. No matter how many references you check, you have to remember that no outfitter is going to list those hunters who've had a poor experience. You may rest assured that the outfitter for our third trip will ever use me as a reference. 

If you'll shoot me an email at [email protected] , I'll send you a little info. It's too long to post here. Same goes for any one else that's interested.

For what it's worth -- everything I've encountered in S. Africa was honest, open, and above board. Well with one little exception at the airport. I believe that the same is true of Namibia. 

Where I hunt in Texas I see lots of game most every day, and of several different species. Nothing I had ever dreamed prepared me for the number of critters, as well as the number of species we saw daily in Africa. Most within bow range. 

For me, one of the best things about the hunts we had was that if you don't count the airfare and taxidermy bills, you can go there and kill 4 to 6 head of game for about the same price as a quality guided hunt out west or in Canada. Not counting Black bear in Canada. 

Here's a thought for you --- with the proper case, you can take both the rifle and the bow. Some outfitters are set up for both. And, it doesn't take a lot of bow to easily kill most plains game. Last trip I blew thru a Zebra with my bow set at 56 #'s at 29". Previous trip I had the same results on Kudu and Waterbuck at 62#'s. Prior to the late 80's I'd rifle hunted a lot. From what I've seen, I'd be happy hunting most plains game with something like a 308, 270, or anything larger. Using quality bullets, of course. This would hold true for anything up to, but not including Eland. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

bbjavelina said:


> The hard part is picking an outfitter. No matter how many references you check, you have to remember that no outfitter is going to list those hunters who've had a poor experience. You may rest assured that the outfitter for our third trip will ever use me as a reference.
> .


An outfitter can't list guests who had poor experiences if he has never provided one...! :wink: You know who I hunt with, and where my loyalty lies...


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

firehuntfish said:


> An outfitter can't list guests who had poor experiences if he has never provided one...! :wink: You know who I hunt with, and where my loyalty lies...


I surely do, and that same outfitter has provided the very best hunt I've ever had. You'd have a hard time imagining how many times I've recommended that very outfitter thru PM's and emails. 

Going back next year? Culls or trophies? Best of luck with which ever it may be. 

I don't know if it's appropriate to discuss it here, or thru a PM, but I'd like to know a bit more about the property acquired since I was there. Seems that it's on a river. The Limpopo? Drive time from the home property? Size? Traditional Limpopo game, or anything different? Accommodations at the property? Whatever else you may wish to provide.

Knowing Hannes, I'd guess it's first class all the way. Don't know that I'd be comfortable there without the game viewing tower.

I had some of my very most enjoyable "hunts" without my bow from the blind on the lodge property just toward the gate from the lodge. Photos only. The "breeding pasture"? I've looked long and hard and not yet seen a better Springbok.


----------

